# Solved: tor with ubuntu os



## tuliproses (Nov 16, 2013)

i downloaded tor browser bundle and followed their directions for opening a terminal and putting in what they said to put in but i keep getting some type of error message that says it can't find the download or directory.

"no such file or directory"

not sure what to do. thanks.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

Which instructions have you followed?

Try Option Two here: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en


----------



## tuliproses (Nov 16, 2013)

*for tor browser bundle ---- from torproject page*

---------- 
*Linux Instructions*

Download the architecture-appropriate file above, save it somewhere, then run one of the following two commands to extract the package archive:
tar -xvzf tor-browser-gnu-linux-i686-2.3.25-14-dev-LANG.tar.gz
or (for the 64-bit version):
tar -xvzf tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.3.25-14-dev-LANG.tar.gz
_(where LANG is the language listed in the filename)._
Once that's done, switch to the Tor browser directory by running:
cd tor-browser_LANG

_(where LANG is the language listed in the filename)._ 
To run the Tor Browser Bundle, execute the *start-tor-browser* script:
./start-tor-browser
This will launch Vidalia and once that connects to Tor, it will launch Firefox. *Do not unpack or run TBB as root.*


----------



## tuliproses (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info. but i am confused with the first command which i highligted in red below. I'm using quantal - i don't know where "list file" is. 
I'm assuming that is the first thing i would need to do.

thanks!

*Option one: Tor on Debian squeeze, Debian sid, or Debian testing*

If you're using Debian, just run
apt-get install tor as root. 
Note that this might not always give you the latest stable Tor version, but you will receive important security fixes. To make sure that you're running the latest stable version of Tor, see option two below. 
Now Tor is installed and running. Move on to step two of the "Tor on Linux/Unix" instructions. 
*Option two: Tor on Ubuntu or Debian*

*Do not use the packages in Ubuntu's universe.* In the past they have not reliably been updated. That means you could be missing stability and security fixes. 
*Raspbian is not Debian.* These packages will be confusingly broken for Raspbian users, since Raspbian called their architecture armhf but Debian already has an armhf. See this post for details. 
You'll need to set up our package repository before you can fetch Tor. First, you need to figure out the name of your distribution. A quick command to run is lsb_release -c or cat /etc/debian_version. Here's a quick mapping:


 Debian unstable (sid) is "sid"
 Debian 7.0 (wheezy) is "wheezy"
 Debian 6.0 (squeeze) is "squeeze"
 Ubuntu 13.04 is "raring"
 Ubuntu 12.10 is "quantal"
 Ubuntu 12.04 is "precise"
 Ubuntu 11.10 is "oneiric"
 Ubuntu 11.04 is "natty"
 Ubuntu 10.04 or Trisquel 4.0 is "lucid"
 _*Then add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list file:
*__*deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org <DISTRIBUTION> main*_ where you put the codename of your distribution (i.e. lenny, sid, maverick or whatever it is) in place of <DISTRIBUTION>. Then add the gpg key used to sign the packages by running the following commands at your command prompt: 
gpg --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv 886DDD89 gpg --export A3C4F0F979CAA22CDBA8F512EE8CBC9E886DDD89 | sudo apt-key add - Now refresh your sources, running the following command (as root) at your command prompt:


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

You are adding a Repository to your sources list. You need to do this with privileges.

Input in a Terminal: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list


----------



## tuliproses (Nov 16, 2013)

thanks. so i download tor browser bundle, don't try to extract or open anything, and then input into a terminal: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list

do i need to figure out the name of our distribution? if not, then i do the following?.....
---- new teminal: tar -xvzf tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.3.25-14-dev-LANG.tar.gz
---- new terminal: cd tor-browser_LANG
---- new terminal: ./start-tor-browser

is that correct?
thanks!

------------------------------------
run one of the following two commands to extract the package archive:
tar -xvzf tor-browser-gnu-linux-i686-2.3.25-14-dev-LANG.tar.gz
or (for the 64-bit version):
tar -xvzf tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.3.25-14-dev-LANG.tar.gz
_(where LANG is the language listed in the filename)._
Once that's done, switch to the Tor browser directory by running:
cd tor-browser_LANG

_(where LANG is the language listed in the filename)._ 
To run the Tor Browser Bundle, execute the *start-tor-browser* script:
./start-tor-browser


----------



## tuliproses (Nov 16, 2013)

please read 2 messages above before reading this one.

I did what the message above says and i keep getting...'file or directory not found / does not exist.
i have the downloaded ubuntu sitting on the desktop in whcih i moved it to the downloads but still same message; made sure that the id for the download was tghe same as what was written above: ---- new teminal: tar -xvzf tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.3.25-14-dev-LANG.tar.gz
i tried it this way then tried it by changing 'lang' since the downloaded file was different than 'lang' --- i keep getting the exact same thing.
maybe my computer needs an add-on or plugin or something. 

this is very important to me - please help!
thanks


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

In the directory where you issue the "./start-tor-browser" command, can you issue the "ls" command and see if you see the "start-tor-browser" file listed?

Peace...


----------



## tuliproses (Nov 16, 2013)

thanks T. 

just so you know, i don't know a directory from a barnfire 

I'm guessing that you mean open a terminal and type in ls (l like larry)??

After i do the first one below in a new terminal, i immediately get no file/ directory found; then i tried the following commands in terminals but just keep getting the same message - no file/ directory. 
---- new teminal: tar -xvzf tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.3.25-14-dev-LANG.tar.gz
---- new terminal: cd tor-browser_LANG
---- new terminal: ./start-tor-browser

thanks!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

tuliproses said:


> thanks T.
> 
> just so you know, i don't know a directory from a barnfire
> 
> ...


Ok, I think I see what's happening.  See if this helps:


```
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ ls -l tor*
-rw-r--r-- 1 tom tom 39626523 Nov 25 10:50 tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.3.25-16-dev-en-US.tar.gz
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ tar zxf tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.3.25-16-dev-en-US.tar.gz 
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ ls -ld tor*
drwxr-xr-x 7 tom tom     4096 Nov 20 11:58 tor-browser_en-US
-rw-r--r-- 1 tom tom 39626523 Nov 25 10:50 tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.3.25-16-dev-en-US.tar.gz
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ cd tor-browser_en-US/
[email protected]:~/Desktop/tor-browser_en-US$ ls
App  Data  Docs  Lib  start-tor-browser  tmp
[email protected]:~/Desktop/tor-browser_en-US$ ./start-tor-browser

Launching Tor Browser Bundle for Linux in /home/tom/Desktop/tor-browser_en-US
```
"LANG" is supposed to represent your particular locale. I'm in the US, so "LANG" for me is "en-US". You can see above the exact steps I took and tor started for me. I'm running on Ubuntu 13.10 (64-bit):


```
[email protected]:~/Desktop/tor-browser_en-US$ uname -a
Linux deathstar 3.11.0-13-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 23 07:38:26 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
[email protected]:~/Desktop/tor-browser_en-US$
```
So, open a terminal window and go to where you saved the "tor" download. Once there, issue this command:


```
ls -l tor*
```
and paste the output here. 

Thanks!

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

tuliproses said:


> I'm guessing that you mean open a terminal and type in ls (l like larry)??


Yes, that's an "el" as in "Larry" but lower case.

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Any updates on this issue?

Peace...


----------



## tuliproses (Nov 16, 2013)

hi T. i tried what you stated and got the same thing: "ls: cannot access tor*: no such file or directory"

i downloaded another tor browser bundle and will try that one, though it shouldn't make a difference i would think. 

sidenote: where it says LANG, i am using en-US

thanks,
i appreciate your help and concern!


----------



## tuliproses (Nov 16, 2013)

...please read message above this one first. thx.

other things i have put into terminals:

gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list - - - that gives me the message "the program gksudo is currently not installed. you can install it by typing : sudo apt-get install gksu"

which then tells me... "unable to locate package gksu" 

.... when i type in "ls" into terminal i get in blue letters DESKTOP DOWNLOADS MUSIC PUBLIC VIDEOS DOCUMENTS examples.desktop (not in blue letters or caps) PICTURES TEMPLATES

...and of course when i put in the basic TBB id: tar -xvzf tor-browser....tar.gz i always get 'no such file/ directory..'

.... i am also using ubuntu 13.10 64 bit

thx.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, what is the EXACT name of the tor file you downloaded? Is it:

tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.3.25-16-dev-en-US.tar.gz

or is it something else? Also, did you save the file to your desktop, in the DESKTOP directory or somewhere else?

Peace...


----------



## tuliproses (Nov 16, 2013)

yes, that is the exact name of the file.
i saved it then moved it to downloads where there are no other downloads. then i opened a terminal while having the downloads screen open. 

thx


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, cool. Now in the terminal window, is the name of the downloads directory:

DOWNLOADS
Downloads
downloads
which of the above? Linux has a case sensitive filesystem, so the case of the directory name is critical.

Peace...


----------



## tuliproses (Nov 16, 2013)

#2 Downloads

thx


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Excellent! So, if you open a terminal window, you should be in your home directory. So, if you enter this command:

cd Downloads

and press enter, the prompt should change to show "Downloads" is the current directory. In that directory please enter this command:

ls -l

(those are lower case "el's").

Better yet, if you open a new terminal window and follow the steps shown below, tor should work for you:


```
[email protected]:~$ [b]cd Downloads[/b]
[email protected]:~/Downloads$ [b]ls -l[/b]
total 55924
-rw-r--r-- 1 tom  tom     29696 Aug  6  2011 10PRELIMINARY.xls
-rw-rw-r-- 1 tom  tom  16847513 Mar 17  2013 1645e.jpg
-rw-r--r-- 1 tom  tom     91781 Mar  3  2010 Blackhat-Europe-2009-Fritsch-Bypassing-aslr-whitepaper.pdf
-rwx------ 1 tom  tom     11698 Mar  3  2010 checksec.sh
-rw-rw-r-- 1 tom  tom    255181 Sep  4  2012 historicaltables.pdf
-rw-r--r-- 1 tom  tom     70388 Mar  3  2010 to-jt-linux-alsr-leak.pdf
drwxr-xr-x 9 tom  tom      4096 Nov 25 10:51 tor-browser_en-US
-rw-r--r-- 1 tom  tom  39626523 Nov 25 10:50 tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.3.25-16-dev-en-US.tar.gz
-rw-rw-r-- 1 tom  tom    224557 Jun 16  2012 wrapper_intro.jpg
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       26 Jun 12  2012 x86_64-linux-gnu -> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
[email protected]:~/Downloads$ [b]cd tor-browser_en-US/[/b]
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tor-browser_en-US$ [b]ls -l[/b]
total 28
drwxr-xr-x 3 tom tom 4096 Nov 20 11:58 App
drwxr-xr-x 5 tom tom 4096 Nov 20 11:58 Data
drwxr-xr-x 5 tom tom 4096 Nov 20 11:58 Docs
drwxr-xr-x 3 tom tom 4096 Nov 20 11:58 Lib
-rwxr-xr-x 1 tom tom 7325 Nov 20 11:58 start-tor-browser
drwxr-xr-x 2 tom tom 4096 Nov 20 11:58 tmp
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tor-browser_en-US$ [b]./start-tor-browser [/b]

Launching Tor Browser Bundle for Linux in /home/tom/Downloads/tor-browser_en-US
```
I've highlighted the commands you enter in bold above. Here's the direct list of commands entered above:

cd Downloads
ls -l
cd tor-browser_en-US
ls -l
./start-tor-browser

Give that a shot and let us know if you have any problems and if you do, what the problem is and after entering which command.

Thanks!

Peace...


----------



## tuliproses (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks T. we seem to be getting closer, but not quite there yet  After I did the 3rd command from above, 'no such file or directory"

[email protected]:~$ cd Downloads
[email protected]:~/Downloads$ ls -1
tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.3.25-16-dev-en-US.tar.gz
[email protected]:~/Downloads$ cd Downloads
bash: cd: Downloads: No such file or directory
[email protected]:~/Downloads$ ls -1
tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.3.25-16-dev-en-US.tar.gz
[email protected]:~/Downloads$ cd tor-browser_en-US
bash: cd: tor-browser_en-US: No such file or directory
[email protected]:~/Downloads$ ls -1
tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.3.25-16-dev-en-US.tar.gz
[email protected]:~/Downloads$ ./start-tor-browser
bash: ./start-tor-browser: No such file or directory


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Great! Thanks for the output! Ok, when you type "ls -l" in the Downloads directory, you see this:

[email protected]:~/Downloads$ ls -1
tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.3.25-16-dev-en-US.tar.gz
[email protected]:~/Downloads$

At THIS point, type THIS command:

tar zxf tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.3.25-16-dev-en-US.tar.gz

That will decompress the tarball you downloaded, and when you issue the "ls -l" command again, you'll see the tor directory AND the tarball, like this:


```
[email protected]:~/Downloads$ [b]ls -l[/b]
total 55924
-rw-r--r-- 1 tom  tom     29696 Aug  6  2011 10PRELIMINARY.xls
-rw-rw-r-- 1 tom  tom  16847513 Mar 17  2013 1645e.jpg
-rw-r--r-- 1 tom  tom     91781 Mar  3  2010 Blackhat-Europe-2009-Fritsch-Bypassing-aslr-whitepaper.pdf
-rwx------ 1 tom  tom     11698 Mar  3  2010 checksec.sh
-rw-rw-r-- 1 tom  tom    255181 Sep  4  2012 historicaltables.pdf
-rw-r--r-- 1 tom  tom     70388 Mar  3  2010 to-jt-linux-alsr-leak.pdf
[b][color=red]drwxr-xr-x 9 tom  tom      4096 Nov 25 10:51 tor-browser_en-US
-rw-r--r-- 1 tom  tom  39626523 Nov 25 10:50 tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.3.25-16-dev-en-US.tar.gz[/color][/b]
-rw-rw-r-- 1 tom  tom    224557 Jun 16  2012 wrapper_intro.jpg
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       26 Jun 12  2012 x86_64-linux-gnu -> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
[email protected]:~/Downloads$
```
After you have decompress the tarball, please re-run the "ls -l" command and post the output here, so we can verify the directories. 

Thanks!

Peace...


----------



## tuliproses (Nov 16, 2013)

thx

tor-browser_en-US
tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.3.25-16-dev-en-US.tar.gz
[email protected]:~/Downloads$

.... i didn't see anything like what you have above under "code" - no box like that with output like that - only what you see right above this line.

thanks again!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

That's fine. That's because I have more files in my "Downloads" directory than you do. 

Now, for the moment you've been waiting for.... (drum roll please)

Please enter this command:

*cd tor-browser_en-US*

Then when the prompt changes to:

[email protected]:~/Downloads/tor-browser_en-US$

enter this command:

*./start-tor-browser*

and let us know what happens. 

Peace...


----------



## tuliproses (Nov 16, 2013)

T - in your 2nd to last post above you wrote: 
tar zxf tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.3.25-16-dev-en-US.tar.gz

after the tar, the "zxf" -------- is that correct spelling or is there suppose to be a "v" in there?

thx


----------



## tuliproses (Nov 16, 2013)

please see message above this one first, thx.
- you wrote above: 
"Please enter this command:
*cd tor-browser_en-US*
Then when the prompt changes to:
[email protected]:~/Downloads/tor-browser_en-US$
enter this command:
*./start-tor-browser"
---------------------------------- 
- *when i typed in the first command, the prompt did NOT change to:[email protected]:~/Downloads/tor-browser_en-US$; i got what it shows below: no such file or directory

- i tried numerous things after that but kept getting either 'no such file/ directory' or 'is a directory'

-------

i tried different commands - here they are:
------

After typed in 1st command:
- Bash: cd: tor-browser_en-US: no such file or directory
2) [email protected]: ~$ ./ start-tor-browser
What I got: bash: ./: is a directory
3) [email protected]: $ Downloads/ tor-browser_en-US$
What I got: bash: Downloads/: is a directory
4) [email protected]: ~$ ./ start-tor-browser
What I got: bash: ./ start-tor-browser: no such file or directory

thx


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

tuliproses said:


> T - in your 2nd to last post above you wrote:
> tar zxf tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.3.25-16-dev-en-US.tar.gz
> 
> after the tar, the "zxf" -------- is that correct spelling or is there suppose to be a "v" in there?
> ...


The 'v' is optional. That simply causes the files in the tarball to be shown as they are extracted. That's for "verbose" output and isn't needed. We simply need the files to be extracted.

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

tuliproses said:


> please see message above this one first, thx.
> - you wrote above:
> "Please enter this command:
> *cd tor-browser_en-US*
> ...


Ok, please don't abbreviate anything as it's important we see EVERYTHING you see. 

So, please go BACK to your Downloads directory and issue this command:

ls -l

and post the COMPLETE output here. If you're able to copy and paste the output, that would be great. You indicated above the "tor-browser_en-Us" directory DID get created but for some reason, you're not able to locate it. So, we need to figure out exactly what you're doing differently from me. 

Peace...


----------



## tuliproses (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks T. I tried it again and got the same thing, but then tried it again and it worked! However, it tries to connect to a relay but goes about 1/3 of the way and then stops. 

Any ideas?

Thanks again!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Great! Glad you were able to finally get it to run. 

As for tor actually working, now that you can successfully run it, I can't help there since I'm not a "tor" person.  lol

Maybe if you post whatever messages you get once tor starts running, someone else can help out.

Peace..


----------



## tuliproses (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Tom! I got it to go it just took a while. For TOR questions, i'll post them in general security. Thanks for all of your effort - it did take a lot!! Your help is greatly appreciated!!

Thanks again,
T.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Cool! Please mark this thread as "solved". 

Peace...


----------

